# Where do you have yours?



## andyh

Hello UKAPS, 

One of the things i really enjoy on here is all the pictures of peoples setups. Although we all tend to focus on the tank itself and not its location. I have seen several pictures showing where it is possible to have your tank, and as an inspiration to new/old members i thought it may be cool to start a topic which is purely photos and descriptions of your tanks insitu in your homes. This then could be enough to inspire to think of somewhere new to put their tank 

So come on get some pics of your complete setups in location, I know many of the members on here already have these pics but lets put them all in once place to show its possible to have your tank in your bedroom, lounge, kitchen, shed, dinning room etc. 



Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans

for me.....

in everyone else's gaff but mine!


----------



## Garuf

Always had them in my room, weather in the loft, a caravan or a dorm, always managed to find room for one of them to tick away.


----------



## andyh

saintly said:
			
		

> for me.....
> 
> in everyone else's gaff but mine!



True! But come on post  a pic ! That one in your friends house! with the cool black and white wall paper! Post some then! That pic with your big feet in it was an excellent insitu get it posted here!



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Always had them in my room, weather in the loft, a caravan or a dorm, always managed to find room for one of them to tick away.



Excellent....student digs or caravan! Post a pic! Come on you must have one somewhere!


----------



## JamesM

2 in the living room surrounded by kids toys, and 1 in the bedroom, surrounded by err, other toys  Don't be dirty you lot 

Here's a naff pic of my 4ft community tank 24hrs after a small rescape by me, and a few minutes after a large rescape by the plec


----------



## Garuf

None of them in a caravan, that was an experience. I'll see if I can find the s digs ones. 
First student digs.





My old room in Hollington





My cube on my desk in said house.


----------



## Mark Evans




----------



## Steve Smith

These are from various times over the last few years...

Living room at my last flat:






Bedroom at my last flat (various tanks from over the last few years):


----------



## andyh

Some great pics here guys! 

We need more!   Anybody else!

Saintly that nano look sweet on that photo! 

Garuf - How many ?


----------



## Garuf

How many tanks do I have? Currently 3, one on order. At the peak I had a 45x30x30 a 60x30x30 a 30x20x20 the cube and a 20cm cube and a 75x30x30 all running at the same time all planted. Didn't last long though, was giving away tanks and equipment left right and centre to family and friends when I downsized for uni.


----------



## andyh

Garuf said:
			
		

> How many tanks do I have? Currently 3, one on order. At the peak I had a 45x30x30 a 60x30x30 a 30x20x20 the cube and a 20cm cube and a 75x30x30 all running at the same time all planted. Didn't last long though, was giving away tanks and equipment left right and centre to family and friends when I downsized for uni.


 
Good Effort, Thats a lot of work i currently run 3 and a pico, That's more than enough for me!


----------



## Garuf

All of them where in the loft with the exception of the 75cm. Water changes meant carrying two buckets of water down then two up at a time till the job was done. It kept me fit.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Well, i need to get some wider pictures but we have

90x45x45 at the far end of the lounge. currentlty surrounded by kids toys and a cabinet on the side.





60cm in the utility (currently a holding tank for plants until i rescape





Aquacube under the Plasma





Pico on the kitchen windowsill but ive not got any pictures of it there


----------



## andyh

Stu - That first one don't count its a tank pic     Need some wide angle action like you said!

The Bruce Willis one is top notch!


----------



## Steve Smith

I'm finding it hard to resist one of those tropica cubes from TGM now that they're on sale!


----------



## andyh

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm finding it hard to resist one of those tropica cubes from TGM now that they're on sale!


They are sweet! was looking at them last week! Get one


----------



## Stu Worrall

andyh said:
			
		

> Stu - That first one don't count its a tank pic     Need some wide angle action like you said!


Caught me!  this is more like it but it was lacking plants and water!







			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The Bruce Willis one is top notch!


Cheers andy    



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm finding it hard to resist one of those tropica cubes from TGM now that they're on sale!


They do looks really nice steve although i do pander for a nice rectangular nano sometimes.  The metal stand and light are quality although you do need to upgrade the 10w bulb to a 20w reflector to get the most out of it.  Would be nice if an LED equivalent bulb was available


----------



## Steve Smith

Would be interested in some info about upgrading them Stu?  Might make it even more tempting!


----------



## Stu Worrall

it was Graeme E that put me onto it steve as he did it with his a while back. ill dig out the bulb number tomorrow for the info and stick it in a new thread so andys doesnt go off on a tangent


----------



## Simon D

Do I notice this thread going a bit off topic, or is it just me?


----------



## Steve Smith

Well post a pic and get us back on track Simon


----------



## andyh

I third that, less chat more pics people!


----------



## sanj

I like Saintly's house...an artist in and out of tanks.


----------



## chilled84

Mine is positioned in a corner due to its size! Only got a small front room and didnt want it to overpower the room, But it still gets all the attention lol.


----------



## andyh

People ! Post pic's of the complete view of the tank in your room ! not just pic's of your tanks!
as an example:

Here is my Dad's setup right next to his armchair, for great viewing   




and then his other tank:


----------



## bogwood

andyh said:
			
		

> People ! Post pic's of the complete view of the tank in your room ! not just pic's of your tanks!
> as an example:
> 
> Here is my Dad's setup right next to his armchair, for great viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then his other tank:


Thought that tank looked familar Andy, it looks better in a photo than the flesh.
Its very helpful seeing complete set ups, and were they are located in the room, one things for sure they all put shop display tanks to shame.
Keep the pics coming, Im certainly getting enjoyment seeing the bigger picture, my heads buzzing with ideas.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Here is my house moving tank, which has ended up in the hall of my new house. It was a temporary tank to house the fish when i stripped down my 240l to move homes. The wood reaaranged itself, and I haven`t had the time to rescape this yet.





Here is my scabby Juwel Lido, set up two weeks ago using propogated plants. It is to be replaced with an opti white after this scape.





Dave.


----------



## danmil3s

hear is my 50l red eye puffer fish tank its next to my tv which is mounted on a box that my pc and bearded dragon viv are in. all my AV stuff is sitting on top. first pic of this tank ive up loaded.



thanks for looking


----------



## Garuf

Dave, does you lido have marine spectrum lighting? It looks very blue!


----------



## George Farmer

Nice pad, Dave.


----------



## samc

my main one is in my bedroom. its nice to see it in the morning (at weekends) even if the halide is a bit bright to wake up to   






view from my bed


----------



## TBRO

Here's some of my emergent tanks, to keep me distracted while doing the washing up!


----------



## Gill

Living Room Next to TV >> Blood Parrots and Cichlids




Conservatory 




Living Room Bay Window >> Ribbon Tail Guppies




Living Room Next to TV







1G at Work




Light Bulb Pico on PC desk




1G on PC Desk


----------



## Garuf

Those sailfins you have are illegal in the uk, even with a licence.


----------



## glenn

my nano on my desk with the empty rio 180L next to it.


----------



## mr. luke

Garuf said:
			
		

> Those sailfins you have are illegal in the uk, even with a licence.


Beat me to it there.


----------



## andyh

Some really excellent pictures guys! 

Anymore!


----------



## George Farmer

This tank is empty in the garage right now.  It has been everywhere, from the PFK studio, to RAF Marham, to my kitchen, and has seen around 15 'scapes.  I think it looked best here, greeting folk as they enter my home.


----------



## Tony Swinney

That really was a beauty George - I'm surprised any guests made it past the hallway   

Heres my opti in the office...





This is where my nano did sit in the office, and will soon be scaped again and back on the desk   





And the discus tank in the kitchen/diner after a heavy trim last weekend ! ...







Tony


----------



## andyh

George - Wow! Nice tank!

Tonser - Seriously nice setups and locations


----------



## flygja

Tonser, that is a really nice pad!


----------



## Gill

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those sailfins you have are illegal in the uk, even with a licence.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it there.
Click to expand...


Yep they are, but those were from 5 years ago. They were killed by the Blood Parrots.


----------



## bogwood

Wow Tonser, your Discus set up in the wall ....amazing.


----------



## chilled84

Garuf said:
			
		

> Those sailfins you have are illegal in the uk, even with a licence.


second class state protected if im not wrounge. shhhh.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Loads of good looking houses and tanks there!



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Here's some of my emergent tanks, to keep me distracted while doing the washing up!



Love the emergent tanks here, just wondering where you got the tanks from in these pics TBRO?

Also wondered why those guppys are apparently illegal in the UK?


----------



## Steve Smith

Hey Lisa.  I think they're chinese sailfin sharks - Myxocyprinus asiaticusb.

TBRO, I really like the emergent, especially the one on the right.  Would love some details (in another post?)

Great looking photos and locations all!


----------



## Gill

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hey Lisa.  I think they're chinese sailfin sharks - Myxocyprinus asiaticusb.
> 
> TBRO, I really like the emergent, especially the one on the right.  Would love some details (in another post?)
> 
> Great looking photos and locations all!




Yep Hi-FIn China Sharks, ONly Realised after posting pix over on TFF all those years ago that you needed a Licence to keep them, Sadly Before I could do anything the Blood Parrots Killed them. 

I still see them for sale Every Few Years


----------



## TBRO

Such a shame the sailfins are illegal, they look amazing, sounds like they grow into proper monsters though! One of TA scapes in the Nature Aquarium book features them. 

Thanks Lisa and Steve, the glass boxses are made by LSA (polish company, make all kinds of glass-wear) I got mine from John Lewis but I've seen them for sale else where. Big one is 14 cm cube, small is 10 cm cube. 

The left one has a plant I found in a welsh mountain stream, the right one is my Wabi-Kusa (I have a separate blog under journals). Will update both in about 10 days time when I get my camera sorted out. The WK has changed a lot, I now have HC growing over it as the moss died


----------



## Gill

I am sure I have seen those Cubes in Debenhams.

Yep such a shame about the China Hi Fins, They are stunning fish and have seen some lovley specimens over on Monster Fish Keepers.


----------



## sanj

TBRO said:
			
		

> Such a shame the sailfins are illegal, they look amazing, sounds like they grow into proper monsters though! One of TA scapes in the Nature Aquarium book features them.



They change quite a bit as they grow and lose that characteristic shape and colour pattern. I was going to say much more drab colourwise, but actually either some form or sex or at a certain point in their long lives there are striking red/yellow colour. Even so 3ft is a bit too big for most of us.

Click for a picture...


----------



## andyh

Whoa !! talk about going off topic!!! Get your pictures posted!


----------



## Mark Evans

I cant deal with an empty tank! This is to keep the wife semi happy too. if it were empty for 4 weeks, it'd be gone for sure.


----------



## Steve Smith

Just add water


----------



## Mr T

In the lounge where I can lay on the sofa and admire it!





Tesco


----------



## Steve Smith

Finally planted my optiwhite nano today   This is where it's sitting at home:


----------



## Paulus

found some old photos


----------



## glenn

^^ looks like there is a lot of weight in that corner from 4 tanks


----------



## peti44

It's a really interesting topic. It is a good start of the day, when i look at it. Although my tanks aren't as beautiful as yours, I'd like to show you.

This is my 85l tank:


Here is my 0,2l pico tank:



This photo is very fuzzy, so I'll show you a full-shot.




And this is my 25l low-tech tank:



Sorry for the quality of the pics


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Great thread Andy - and I'm loving your attempts to keep it on track!  

In my dining room:






And a reverse-angle shot from outdoors, with a rather nice begonia rex in the foreground -


----------



## russchilds

View from the sofa!


----------



## viktorlantos

Part of the living room. My fiance prepping for christmas a few months before   
The tanks no need preparation those are in top shape most of the time.   Nah just kidding.


----------



## andyh

People !! Some great tanks here! Its really good to see how they all fit into our lives! Its amazing in some instances what a key feature it is!

Keep it up, more pics from everyone required!

Andyh


----------



## pele

Too much level in this forum!!!   

This are in my computer room, just behind me  8) 
http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2009/10/a ... video.html







The pics and video are not actually (excuse my english please   )


----------



## Steve Smith

Fantastic setup Pele!  Welcome to the forum/society   I love the little nano on the left!  Mind, they're all fantastic looking scapes!


----------



## Ajm200

This one takes up one wall of the living room



also have a 60l biorb with some big sword plants (and no algae  ) in the bay window of the same room. Photo to be added
Two tanks in my dining room




Better location shot will be posted when I can persuade the kids to clear up their toys and the sun isn't streaming in the patio door

Until this am there was another tank on the opposite wall but have no photos.  

One 20l on the garage. Would take a photo but it isn't planted and the garage is a tip.


----------



## George Farmer




----------



## bogwood

George Farmer said:
			
		

>


What a stunning view on entering the room. So uncluttered,and peaceful looking.


----------



## Tunafish

Keep my discus tank in one corner to chill out by.


----------



## nry

pele said:
			
		

> Too much level in this forum!!!
> 
> This are in my computer room, just behind me  8)
> http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2009/10/a ... video.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics and video are not actually (excuse my english please   )



Made me think of splitting one picture across multiple frames then mounting them next to each other...

I wonder, has anyone ever made a single scape but spread across, say, three aquariums all next to each other?  If that makes sense?


----------



## Steve Smith

I think I've seen something like that, but it's a cool idea   I think maybe Oliver Knott, with his nano tanks might have done it?


----------



## NeilW

nry said:
			
		

> I wonder, has anyone ever made a single scape but spread across, say, three aquariums all next to each other?  If that makes sense?



Like a triptych painting


----------



## Mark Evans

here's my nano watching HP


----------



## Themuleous

Great thread, I'll get my work tank up next week at some stage.

Sam


----------



## bumcrumb

here is my fist ever planted tank, starting on the kitchen opti next  (post both in detail soon!!!)
the pot of hair grass in the corner is waiting for the new tank  









cheers guys


----------



## glenn

that looks cool!  what are the dimensions?


----------



## Mark Evans

that looks great.

that clock must be real trippy after a few beers!


----------



## bumcrumb

the clock is cool as only a handful of people can read the time!! my 89 year old nan can but the rest cant lol.
the tank was a little project which turned out to be a real pain in the but for my first planted tank.
i had a 4ft tropical fish tank before, sold it and brought a sideboard but missed the tank so i found one of them desktop aquariums which looks like the wall type but is a little different in the stand and the shape.
the size of the tank was the hardest part, finding rock that looked great but still had to fit in the width was tricky.
the measurements are;
(L)2FT (W)12CM(H)1FT
my main problem at the min is trying to get good flow as the rocks do block it.
also lighting is a pain as the tube fills the whole of the top so algae is creeping everywhere on the glass so that's my goal most of the time  
cheers chris


----------



## bumcrumb

while im uploading pics ill show you where my new opti white kitchen tank is, full details asap i get it goin!!









cheers!!


----------



## chilled84

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> while im uploading pics ill show you where my new opti white kitchen tank is, full details asap i get it goin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!!



Nice BOSE.


----------



## bumcrumb

lol, cheers!   couldnt live without it hahaha


----------



## George Farmer

This is the dining area in my kitchen from about 18 months ago.  The tank has seen about 10 new 'scapes since!


----------



## bumcrumb

you have a lovely house george and a fantastic few tanks to match!


----------



## chump54

good for water changes  

Chris


----------



## bumcrumb

im just worried about the missus and the dirty plates!!'SMASH!!'


----------



## Mowze

I had a few nano tanks in my dorm when I was at college but we werent allowed any fish or inverts (plants only) and idiots kept pouring drinks or ferts into the tank when I wasnt looking so most of them were just a mess of algae. I did however have a sneaky one in my cupboard for a while! Liberated a baby pike from an idiot sport fisheries student who had tried to keep 2 in a tiny filterless goldfish tank in his room, one jumped out and I had the rest, he lived in there pretty happily for a few months until I tried to take it home to a larger tank/pond and unfortunately died in transit.
My tanks are in my bedroom at home, cant have them anywhere else in the house as the rest of my familly would kill me. I think the most i had in here at one point was 9 tanks: 160L, 60L, 30L and a few others mostly nano/breeding tanks. I was always having to re-arrange my room to fit them in! I even got rid of my bed and slept on the floor for 18 months so I could fit my 100cm marine/octopus tank in here. However Since those younger days though I have always had a maximum of 2 aquariums in here as I have a nice double bed and wardrobe now! Although that said, since I got the larger bed and wardrobe I somehow managed to fit my largest aquarium yet in here and still have more floor space than iv ever had before! Anways a few pictures of how it is currently configured!





 Nano at the top of the stairs leading into my room, currently in the process of re-building the cabinet so I can stick all the equipment out of sight but currently days off and free time are few inbetween work and fishing. The door leads into my bathroom which is actually treated more as a store room for equipment, substrate, buckets and barrels.













Amazon biotope aquarium at the end of my bed, got a bit of work in progress with this tank at the moment raising the shelves, adding more light and turning it into a paladarium, also adding some extra legs to the stand and a front to cover the sump now I have decided to stick a trickle filter in and and that I am not going to scape it or keep anything in it.

 P.s. My room isnt always THAT messy, sometimes its worse!


----------



## ghostsword

Didn't know one could keep a octopus on a tank at home.. Must have been pretty amazing..


----------



## Jase

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Didn't know one could keep a octopus on a tank at home.. Must have been pretty amazing..


http://www.captivebredreptileforums.co. ... tiles.html


----------



## a1Matt

Mowze said:
			
		

> I even got rid of my bed and slept on the floor for 18 months so I could fit my 100cm marine/octopus tank in here.



Wow! That's pretty full on


----------



## JanOve

My two nanos in the living room.


----------



## bumcrumb

very cool janove, looks very clean and fresh


----------



## Garuf

I love the light on the first, where is it from if you don't mind?


----------



## JanOve

Garuf said:
			
		

> I love the light on the first, where is it from if you don't mind?



Its a hackjob on a shoplight with dual 70w halides. 
Here`s a thread with some images;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... alike.html


----------



## Garuf

Thanks, it's very impressive. Do you find it hard to keep up on the co2? halides always read as trouble for me but a lot of people are having really great results.


----------



## JanOve

Well in the beginning it was hard to dial in Co2, but eventually I got the hang of it and now it runs free of algae


----------



## tel

Only place it could fit  




cheers, tel


----------



## chilled84

tel said:
			
		

> Only place it could fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers, tel


  Have not seen this tank since it was started, wow, very nice tel! well done mate.


----------



## bumcrumb

hey tel, love the rock placement! lovely!


----------



## Themuleous

Here is my work tank, with my desk nest to it.





Java fern has just recently been added so its a lot less 'planted' at the moment 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith

Looks great Sam.  I'm considering whether I'd get away with anything at work.  Maybe!  I see the little terrier hiding away under your desk!  What was his name again?  Very cute   Is he less timid then when I met him at TGM last year?


----------



## tel

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Have not seen this tank since it was started, wow, very nice tel! well done mate.





			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> hey tel, love the rock placement! lovely!


Thanks for the kind comments guys, much appreciated, the tank is however a long way from being good, (personally that is)
 cheers, tel


----------



## bumcrumb

hey tel, if you think yours is bad then what are you saying about my one lol.  
sam, great little area you have there, does the tank distract you from working haha


----------



## bumcrumb

hey, 
is there no more people out there with tanks in the house or shed, garage or loft lol


----------



## LondonDragon

Where the tank sits:






Pixie being naughty!


----------



## wesley_boy

From Lisbon, the place where I sit ...

My little 50 L with Reds and Iriatherina werneri

(Sorry for my English)


----------



## PM

In my bedroom


----------



## LondonDragon

Quick snap of my nanos in the study:


----------



## bumcrumb

anymore?


----------



## Stickleback




----------



## Mark Evans

A double whammy...


----------



## Garuf




----------



## flygja

Base of stairs




Tank ends up with loads of human hair and cat hair and dust when we sweep it on the weekends!


----------



## Noddy

I have mine under the stairs in the corner of the living room


----------



## foxfish

Mine live alongside the tele - looks better with the tele off but, I like this position as I can relax in my comfy chair & chose the tele or tank.


----------



## twg

Bedroom view


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

The new one is in a three foot by six foot cupboard. Not great for viewing, but will be a temporary home while the old tank is decommissioned and the new one bought...


----------



## weluvbettas

The 20 is in the living room.





The 6 gallon is in the "chillax room" Lol


----------



## mooregary24

Under The Stairs


----------



## LondonDragon

mooregary24 said:
			
		

> Under The Stairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I get a lot of that in my sofa too! lol nice looking tank


----------

